# Bf 109E flap droop



## Alte Hase (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all. Just a quick question-did the flaps on a Bf109E droop after the aircraft was parked? I've seen various photos, some with flaps up but others with flaps partially down, so would be interested to know if due to hydraulis pressure loss or some other reason, their flaps did droop after parking?

Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2015)

Bf 109E didn't have any hydraulic system but mechanical one for setting flap. It was done manually by a pilot using one of the quite big control wheels in the cockpit next to the pilot's seat on its left side. So if a pilot set flaps closed these were up but if not these could be set according to position of the control wheel left.


----------



## stona (Aug 17, 2015)

The Bf 109 flaps were operated by a chain to a mechanical linkage from one of the two large wheels visible to the left of the pilot. They were neither hydraulic nor pneumatic. The flaps would stay in whatever position the pilot or someone else set them from the cockpit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2015)

The red "arrow" points the flap push rod , not always seen in pics.


----------

